# 10 gallon show tank for parents -- Mystery snail, gourami, and maybe bn pleco



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

I am having a couple major issues setting this tank up.

1. My extra 10 gallon cracked, so I had to buy a new one.

2. My filter broke, I need to buy a math textbook so I can't really afford a new filter, currently I have a 3 gallon filter on there to clear the water up which you will see in the picture.

I have also spent more than I wanted to on the tank (I got a nice hood with a t5 light, a 100 watt heater cause of where the tank is located, and a $20 piece of driftwood, plus replacing the cracked tank).

So anyway here it is atm and I hope to convince my parents to either buy my textbook or a new filter.

no hood on and no light on 



with a hood and the light on, it also has a moonlight, but because of the cloudy water I didn't take a picture.



I am boiling the driftwood now, but I want to boil it more tomorrow and after that I will put it in the tank. So I will update with pics tomorrow.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Good start jon!!


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

I got an aquaclear 30 (my parents said they'd buy my textbook). It has cleared up a bit so the moonlight is easier to see. 



and here is the daytime light. Gary is also in there because he was living in a small bucket until I could get everything all set in the tank and seeing as I had a few setbacks . . . Also going to put the driftwood in tonight as well so that Gary has some hiding spots. He has been having a tough time with the moving and I can tell.


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

Looking at stocking options it seems as though I could do a king tiger or clown pleco, but I am not sure at this point.

Currently it's just Gary (mystery snail) in there. and Once school is done I plan for a dwarf gourami + something else (wanted pleco because it is like a you need to look for me fish). But like I said not to sure on the pleco and very open to other options.


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

Cleared up even more today. The driftwood has been added. You can see the background now as well.


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

is that tank partitioned off or is it just my eyes..if it is what is the purpose of it.

Rick


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

lol nope, I think that you are just getting your first lesson in perspective . I took the pic at a strange angle so it appears as though the tank gets smaller or isn't level. 

Think of how an empty road looks when you drive your car down a straight path.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

lol its the reflection i bet.

Looks great jon,coming along nicely.


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

It is a lot clearer now, I will get another picture tomorrow. Plants should get here on Thursday and I should be planting on Friday! I won't be home on Thursday so I just hope the one extra day won't kill them.


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

Plants came in thanks to Kehy and they are looking healthy. If I planted any of them wrong please tell me. I may try and get some java ferns on saturday if I can possibly wedge some money out of my parents. If I can't eventually some will be in the tank, probably the next time I come home.

Anyway pics below.

Full shot of tank 1.



Full shot of tank 2



Little bit behind driftwood



other side of tank



Tell me whatcha think, gotta wait for it to clear up after stirring the sand a little bit


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Looks good, but too close to all of that light. It will be green in no time. I also would not put a Gourami in a 10g tank.


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

I know it is close to a lot of light, but that is where my parents said I could put it, at least Gary will be eating a lot. 

I should clarify a dwarf gourami would be going in the tank not a regular sized one.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

When I say green, I mean green water. You will have all the makings of a prime spot for it to occur. I would at least get some type of covering on the glass closest to the tank. I figured it was a Dwarf...just saying I wouldn't do it.


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

That is more up to my parents. I can cover the side of the aquarium where most light will come in, but it isn't my house, So I can't make the decision to cover up that part of the door. My parents have kept tanks in the past in the same spot before with no problem of green water, not saying it won't happen this time, but it hasn't in the past so this is a lets hope it doesn't scenario. Also personally I don't see a huge deal with keeping a dwarf gourami when it will be one of three and maybe only one of two aquatic beings in the tank. Plus I am still deciding on what I am stocking in the tank so until further notice the tank will only include Gary.


----------



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

Lookin good so far thats a nice piece of driftwood ya got, I would try to convince your parents that you need a different spot, That direct sunlight will breed all sorts of green. Show them this thread if you need to.


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

Like I said before my parents kept tanks in that spot before with no issue of green water. If there is an issue with green water in the future I will move it.

Anyway, night shot


----------



## ShrimpDiver (Sep 28, 2011)

I love it.


----------

